
Show HN: Turing Form. Simple and free forms for your tribe - yungookim
https://turingform.com/
======
maxwin
Most of the times, of single or multiple choices, the choices could be long.
Basically, I will prefer to have search autosuggest on a choice and select it.
It will be great if the choices can be fetched via api or something like that.
So far , no forms satisfy this requirement yet.

